# French Drain Design



## mjbwx3 (10 mo ago)

Hello all!

I'm hoping to get some input on a potential drainage project/design for my yard that I'm thinking of DIY'ing. The attached image shows my property. The red areas are the wettest spots with standing water through much of spring. The yellow area is soggy but not quite as bad as red. Also pictured in the lower right corner of the property is an existing storm drain.

My initial thought was:
-French drain that spans the longer red area and connects to the existing storm drain
-French drain that spans at least the shorter red area, and potentially the adjacent yellow area as well . I'm not sure where/if I would terminate this, maybe a dry well in between the sidewalk and short red area where it's not as soggy? Maybe run it down to a pop up near the street or something?

Would be appreciate of any critiques on my plan or suggestions for alternatives. Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check the elevations of the plot of land to ensure the water will flow in the direction you want. I moved this to the landscape folder for better visibility.


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

I would also consider running a PVC pipe underground from the downspouts in the upper and lower right corners to the french drain and storm drain respectively. Since you'll already be renting equipment and buying materials redirecting water from those downspouts seems like a high ROI add-on to your french drains.


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

+1 tie in the two rear corner downspouts downstream of the french drain to the storm drain. solid 4"-6" pvc pipe underground with plenty of fall if possible.


----------



## mjbwx3 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the thoughts gentleman. The downspouts are buried and are presumably already routed to the storm drain.

I suppose the main thing I need to figure out at this point is how, or even if I need to terminate the drain on the top end of the picture. Thoughts on the dry well option?


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

Instead of a drywell can you extend the french drain output and run it to the street or a popup?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I can't tell what kind of slope the lawn has , but if it is at all possible , try to tie both French drains into the storm drain.


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

mjbwx3 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts gentleman. The downspouts are buried and are presumably already routed to the storm drain.


Is there any way for you to ascertain it for sure? By visual inspection or by asking for pictures from the builder / previous home owner? Because if they are terminating somewhere else perhaps they are causing the dampness in the first place. Said another way, perhaps you don't need the french drains, perhaps you need to route your downspouts to the storm drain or street.

If the downspouts are indeed terminating in the storm drain, then certainly terminate the french drains either in the storm drain or the street.


----------

